# SSPI Academy



## JR90 (Aug 5, 2015)

Anyone else besides me, trying to get in the next SSPI reserve academy in Foxboro?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Special State Police... Inspector?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm confused as well. thought sspo was a full academy and R/I was the part time academy ?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

pahapoika said:


> I'm confused as well. thought sspo was a full academy and R/I was the part time academy ?


SSPO is a full time academy.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

South Suburban Police Institute


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

grn3charlie said:


> South Suburban Police Institute


Thank You

Always heard it mentioned as just "Foxboro"


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

No worries. Almost everyone knows it as Foxboro.


----------



## JR90 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hahaha. No sspo. SSPI. south suburban police Institute in foxboro. The next class might start either January or February


----------



## JR90 (Aug 5, 2015)

I would never do sspo. Could not bare anymore training from the MSP complex or ever do that commute again


----------

